
What JS devs seem to care about - creativityhurts
http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/what-js-devs-seem-to-care-about/
======
LargeWu
The thing that strikes me, as an outsider, about the JS community is that most
of their arguments and discussions tend to revolve around specific tools or
libraries (Knockout vs. Backbone, for example), rather than around concepts.

As a result, many of the JS devs _that I have worked with_ are good at using
these tools, but are often deficient in knowledge of general good software
development techniques. This includes testing, writing readable and
maintainable code, design patterns, architectural principles, etc.

Disclaimer: Your mileage may vary. This has been my experience only.

------
charliesome
> _Millisecond performance differences_

I guess that's what happens when you have a community where a substantial part
believe JavaScript is 'close to the metal'

~~~
norswap
Do they really ? And why the heck would they believe that ?

------
hurf
I thought the article was just going to be two words: "associative arrays".

Instead it was about scene garbage that self-described "ninjas" blather about.

